# Middle GA soil test results



## woodmotorsports (Oct 11, 2021)

UGA was quick with my results. Turned in to extension last Tuesday, results today. I didn't do a lot this year. Bag rate Milo twice and split app of Celsius. Planning to really get after it next year. Any input on these results appreciated.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Did you need to go to the extension office first to get a test bag or were you able to just drop a sample in your own bag?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All you need is nitrogen and some potassium. Check the soil remediation guide for products/rates to use to address both of those.


----------



## woodmotorsports (Oct 11, 2021)

zeroibis said:


> Did you need to go to the extension office first to get a test bag or were you able to just drop a sample in your own bag?


I collected from 5 spots into an aluminum disposable pan, mixed it up, then took it with me to the office and transferred it into the sample bag there.


----------

